# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Shpjegim Per Nje Enderr

## susglob

Kam vite qe shikoj po thuajse te njejten enderr.  Kam degjuar qe eshte per te keq por thashe te pyesja dhe ketu.  Endrra eshte gjithmone ka te bej me dhembet.  Sikur disa here me hiqen dhembet dhe atehere me del gjak me presjon dhe perpiqem ta mbaj gjakun.  Kam degjuar qe po pe gjak endrra nuk ze.  Por disa here shikoj sikur dhembet me thyhen e behen therrime therrime.  Perpiqem ti mbaj por nuk mundem.  Ve doren dhe hap doren dhe shikoj dhembet therrime.  Shume me stress ngrihem nga gjumi.  Zakonisht endrrat si besoj por ngaqe kete e kam pare vazhdimisht nuk e di me ben merak.

Faleminderit in advance.

----------


## PINK

Hic mos u bej merak . Varet dhe te pozicioni qe fle , ndoshta fle permbys dhe padashje ne gjume e mbyll gojen me shume se cduhet dhe shtrengon dhembet  dhe te del ne enderr sikur po te thyhen dhembet . 

Njehere une desh rashe nga kervati , dhe ne te njejten kohe me dukej sikur po hidhesha nga nje ndertese .. por mire qe e kapa veten ne momentin e duhur se do kisha bere goxha zhurme ne mes te nates dhe e fundit do kisha thyer ndonje kocke . lol 

Nejse mos u bej merak Susglob , perderisa e ke pare shpesh dhe ske pas ndonje ekperience te keqe mos e vrit mendjen . 

PS; Meqe u hap tema , kush e di shpjegimin kur ha byrek ne enderr , o zot kisha para tepsija te tera me lloj lloj byrekesh .. dhe pareee me shumice pash ? anyone ?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KaLTerSi

paret i ke llafe.
Ndersa byreket para dy ditesh i permendem ke nje teme, do i kesh menduar shume sa te dolen dhe ne enderr  :perqeshje:  ... eh punto nero, sa gjynaf jemi e kemi bere virtualitetin pjese te subkoshiences.  :ngerdheshje: 

shko haj byrek ke turku ti ate bej.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## susglob

LOL Me shkrite me byrekun.  Byrek me spinaq me kishte bere mami dje.  MMMMMMMMM sa i mire.  

Sa per leke ka bere Pinku gjithate debat me ate debilin tek tema tjeter qe thote qe mire ja beri qe perdhunoi motren.   

Faleminderit Pinko se me qetsove shume.

----------


## PINK

> paret i ke llafe.
> Ndersa byreket para dy ditesh i permendem ke nje teme, do i kesh menduar shume sa te dolen dhe ne enderr ... eh punto nero, sa gjynaf jemi e kemi bere virtualitetin pjese te subkoshiences. 
> 
> shko haj byrek ke turku ti ate bej.


LoL Jo mi jo se sjam aq e " vdekur " per byrek , se kur hengra para nja nje jave , ma sollen te ngrohte me spinaq dhe gjize , po ky byreku qe pashe ne enderr ishte kshu si ja thone me oriz , qepe , mish te grire dhe domate . ( gje qe une spara e ha shume ) dhe e cuditshmja mes gjithe atyre tepsive zgjodha kete .. lol 

Sa per paret keshtu me ka thene dhe me pare qe jane llafe -- upupu larg qofte  :ngerdheshje: 
Po une i pashe keshu leka hekuri , coins .. ka ndonje diference .. lol

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

Ore ..kjo eshte -Pyetni Psikologun-

apo -pyetni gjyshen ene filxhanin e kafes-

Grup ,fatkeqesisht nuk te ndihmoj dot me interpretimin e endrres tende , se sa per dijeni duhet nje specializim 4 vjecar ne Psicoanalitike.

----------

